# Organizing the Layman's Curriculum



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 9, 2006)

As a self guided student, I have the ability to pick and choose what topics I study and which teachers to learn from; however, I am also forced to self-discipline myself to adequately stay focused and learn each topic.

My downfall seems to be lack of dedicated focus and concentration. One week I wish to learn all I can about ecclesiology and then I get interested in eschatology the next week, then I get sidetracked with various apologetics and philosophies and so the process continues. What happens is I become a jack of all _doctrines_, but a master of none.

Being that I must develop my own personal syllabus and regulate my own progress, I think it good to develop some formal plan of study that I can at least use for planning and hold myself to.

What do you fellow students and teachers think is a good course of action for such laymen?

I would appreciate help on two levels: 

1) It would be helpful to have a bank of the various doctrines one should study. 

2) If anyone has a suggested plan or order to grasp these doctrines, your insight is welcomed. For example, someone may suggest starting with studying the confessions and recommend various teachers through various media.

In the meantime, all this study comes down to knowing God´s word better than the back of your hand and applying this knowledge. The scriptures shall be searched through the guidance of the teachers, but the meditating and studying of the scriptures will need to be a separate plan, which I have in place.

I appreciate your time and attention.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a few thoughts from my own fellow-layman (former deacon) experience which may or may not be helpful:

My introduction to the Reformed Faith came about in part through a Wednesday night study class in which we used G.I. Williamson's guide to the Westminster Confession. Our pastor led the class and systematically took us through the doctrines of the Confession. So, it was an ecclesiastically-supervised study. That is something I highly recommend (ie., studying under the guidance and direction of one's session). This is particularly important for those who may be called to the ministry, but helpful to all.

From thence, I have obtained various Systematic Theologies and Commentaries on the Standards, which have served as basic guides for my theological journey. Those have helped to better understand the various controversies that have challenged orthodoxy historically.

It may be helpful to examine what one's motivations are in studying doctrines and topics. It is easy for one to get caught up in studying so much about God or theology or the church that one actually loses sight of the point of it all -- to draw closer to a right understanding of and love for God and his revealed will. That is why doctrinal study must be subordinate to private, family and public devotions, and not impede other important duties. Also, it is good but not necessary for the average layman to be fully acquainted with everything any theologian has ever said on a point of doctrine. But Jonathan Edwards lays down a good rule of thumb for us all:



> 28. Resolved, to study the Scriptures so steadily, constantly and frequently, as that I may find, and plainly perceive myself to grow in the knowledge of the same.



Some of us are drawn towards particular areas of study which corresponds to our experience and gifts. Discerning and cultivating that is good thing, in my opinion, as is prioritizing along those lines. We can't know everything, and the more we learn, the more we find out how much we don't know. 

Going through the Westminster Confession or Heidelberg Catechism, or a Commentary of the same, or a Systematic Theology, is a way to cover the bases. Then specializing in an area of interest by studying the classic Reformed treatmens of a particular subject is a way to grow deeper in one's understanding. Accountability to one's session, interaction with others who have studied that subject (iron sharpens iron), note-taking, building a library that is focused on your interests (after reviewing APM's suggested library, Richard Baxter's _A Christian Directory_, and other resources), practical application of principles learned -- these are all helpful means of making use of and improving upon one's studies. 

It is important to remember what the goal of such study is: for me, it is the Kepler Principle.

[Edited on 9-11-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

